# Hunter Legend 37.5?



## YFamily (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,
So I'm looking at a 1992 Hunter Legend 37.5 here in Southern California, and was hoping to get some feedback. I'm looking for a liveaboard, and while normally I'd go for something smaller and more blue-water ready, I also want to make sure the wife is happy with some level of amenities. The Hunter has a shower and large galley, which makes her happy. I hear mixed reviews about Hunters in general, but the Legend series seem to escape a lot of the criticism. I don't plan to go any further than Catalina island for the next few years, but eventually would like to make my way out towards the East coast. With proper modifications, do anyone think the Hunter would fit the bill? Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think that series of Hunters was their 'peak'.. That model has a conventional fractional rig, great accommodation, and I was impressed with the way the wing keel version sailed. My only real beef with that line/vintage is that they seemed not to offer a deep keel version, which would suit our waters just fine.

That's a lot of boat for your buck, esp for your immediate intended usage...


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Does that model have the CNG stove? 

While I have not sailed one, I have always admired their lines. I have spoken to owners with CNG and they find it difficult to modify for LPG. CNG can be difficult to find.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jack's right; CNG was the fuel of choice for many of these boats. However we've observed that owners either convert (it's not a big modification as I understand it).. or found a way to continue with CNG which kind of makes sense except for the reduced availability.

Perhaps this one's been dealt with already...


----------



## YFamily (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! Yes it is a CNG stove, but that is something I would plan to change fairly quickly (along with an electric head). I'm with you on her lines though, I like the way she looks despite being more modern in design (I usually like more classic designs). Overall the boat is in excellent shape. I have another appointment to look at her early this week, and with any luck I'll have a survey done really soon. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

That model was built with aluminum holding tanks. After a number of years the tanks break down and develop pin hole leaks. So make sure that you (or your surveyor) check the tanks. By now, many of have been replaced with plastic tanks.

The original brochure is here:
http://bradcrabtree.com/Site/brochures/hunter_past_brochures/375.pdf

Barry


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

I've always thought that was a pretty decent-looking boat, as well... Wouldn't be my first choice for trying to beat my way out of the Canal into the Caribbean, and up to the East coast, but I'm sure it's capable of doing so... You might just want to have your fillings checked, before leaving Colon... (grin)

Just a couple of comments... For a liveaboard or extended cruising, she doesn't appear to have much in the way of lazarette space or stowage for deck gear, that big aft stateroom might have to get pressed into service as a 'garage'...

I'd want a competent surveyor to have a close look at that chainplate arrangement, looks a bit funky to my eye - just from a cursory glance at the brochure...

The location of that mid-boom sheeting is really pushing it, it's well forward of the middle of the boom, and barely aft of the vang attachment... Trimming that main for going to weather in a breeze is gonna be a bit of work, for sure. You might have a look at the cockpit, with an eye towards the possibility of converting to end-boom sheeting, and putting the traveler at the helm, instead. I'm not a fan of spreaders swept that far aft in a cruising boat, either - but one can certainly learn to live with that sort of rig...

None of those issues are necessarily deal-breakers, by any means, simply compromises to take into account... I don't mean to sound too critical, chances are a boat like that could suit you just fine, and it does seem to be a lot of boat for the money...

Good luck with your search...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I crewed aboard a Legend 37.5 wing keel for the Wednesday night races as well as during some longer coastal races and the 2008 Queen's Cup (Milwaukee to Grand Haven). The boat was competitive and sailed to her PHRF, in my experience. She was stiff and well balanced. I was always impressed with the lively performance, helm feel and spacious, well-laid out cabin.

IIRC, the fin keel option was dropped on both boats when they went from the Legend 37 to 37.5. I would assume that means customers and Hunter were happy with the performance from the wing/bulb keel. This change occurred for the 1990 model year.

As Faster mentioned, this is a fractional rig and largely driven by the relatively big main, so be prepared to use some muscle when hoisting and adjusting the main. Our strongest crew member always ran the main because it was such a bear.


----------



## hobie (Aug 27, 2013)

I sail a 1995 Hunter Legend 37.5 in the Pamiloco Sound of North Carolina. I've owed her for 5+ years and sail year round at least twice per month. It is a very capable, fast, and responsive vessel. As to hoisting and sheeting the large main it takes a bit of effort but is not over the top for my aging 63 year old arms. The winged keel performs exceptionally well to weather and is forgiving in the shallows at 4'11" draft. As to quality of materials and construction I have found no issues. It is not uncommon for a pleasant 10-15 MPH breeze to kick up unexpectantly to 20-25 MPH or higher on our waters and the boat handles it perfectly. It is virtually impossible to get a toe-rail wet on this boat. Hope this helps.


----------

